# assos sizing (cento)



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I have S5 Mille in medium, UNO S5 large and S7 equipe in large, the mille is a little bit more relaxd fit so I'd like to know if the cento is the same?? Do I need large or medium with the cento? I am 5'10''. 175 lbs. 
thanks

btw, the uno large is perfect and my mille medium, is not really tight


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

The Cento fits about the same as the S5 Mille on me - although the front is cut lower so it feels different. I wear a large and 6' tall 185lbs.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The Cento is the same fit as the Equipe on me and tighter than the Mille fabric. So I'd get the same size as the Equipe. So large. I'm not personally impressed with the kuku penthouse, don't expect miracles.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> The Cento is the same fit as the Equipe on me and tighter than the Mille fabric. So I'd get the same size as the Equipe. So large. I'm not personally impressed with the kuku penthouse, don't expect miracles.


What are your measurements
,?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I wear medium.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> The Cento is the same fit as the Equipe on me and tighter than the Mille fabric. So I'd get the same size as the Equipe. So large. I'm not personally impressed with the kuku penthouse, don't expect miracles.


To me, the Kuku penthouse idea is fine, keeps things in place well and not smashed up. My pick on the Cento is the chamois feels wider between the legs than the Mille and on epic rides tends to rub.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 2 pairs of S5 Uno in medium and just got a pair of S5 Mille in medium... all fit pretty much the same, but my initial feeling is that the materials of the Mille might have a little less compression in some parts which make it "feel" not as tight. I am 5'8", 160 lbs.

I am super impressed with my Assos stuff, definitely the best bibs I own by far.. compared to several other good brands. I've used them on several 70+ mile rides, including a century and have had no complaints form the bib department.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I think the uno was the best bang for the buck


----------

